
The mysterious Voynich manuscript has finally been decoded - dsmithatx
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/09/the-mysterious-voynich-manuscript-has-finally-been-decoded/
======
podge
...or not, according to a follow up in Ars Technica a few days later:

[https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/09/experts-are-
extremel...](https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/09/experts-are-extremely-
dubious-about-the-voynich-solution/)

